# What's the horsepower of your grinder



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So you think you have a coffee grinder with a lot of horse power, see if any of you can beat this






And that was one of the espresso settings!!


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

What on earth is it made to grind. It looks as if it could crush rocks not coffee!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Formula 1 version of Kitchenaid Artisan


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> What on earth is it made to grind. It looks as if it could crush rocks not coffee!


Going to test it tomorrow, I recon it will grind pretty much anything


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

dont fall in!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Going to try not too as I don't think it would take long to grind your arm off


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Perfect grinder for Mafiosa Bosses


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Best not show it to our wives


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha,awesome


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> Hahaha,awesome


Maybe horsesome even.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thought I might give an update here are some photos in daylight

View attachment 2488


View attachment 2489


View attachment 2490


This truly is a mad grinder


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And check this crazy thing out..........


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, now I know what's meant by a coffee bean's woody notes - nothing to do with the bean but what else the grinder has been used for.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's going to make a mess when I try to get the fruity notes


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

How many fingers do you have left?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What is the intended purpose of the masher bit?

And what are the burrs like?

Beautiful grinder for sure!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe that the bi at the back might be for crushing ice to make iced coffees, but who Knows, it will pretty much grind anything and the coffee side has 75mm burrs and a whole lot of power and finds really consistent, so all in all a big capable brute, don't think it would sit in the kitchen very well


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks more like a meat mincer to me!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Wobin19 said:


> Looks more like a meat mincer to me!


I once had a juice extractor that looked just like that... It was called the "Champion", and taking a look on Google found that they are sometimes used for grinding coffee too. The motor was rated at 0.5 horsepower, it ran really slowly, made a bit of a mess... But unlike centrifugal type juicers, the juice was superb...

I got over it though!


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have one of those shredder things for the garden. I paid about £200 for it over 10 years ago. It was rubbish then and still is. I'm wondering if this coffee machine could be modified for shredding garden waste as it seems to work a whole lot better than my garden shredder ever did.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am going to give it a go


----------

